
Emojis in Email Subject Lines: Advantage or Impediment? - MindGods
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/emojis-email/
======
MindGods
Summary:

Our research shows that emojis in subject lines increase negative sentiment
toward an email and do not increase the likelihood of an email being opened.

~~~
verdverm
Definitely true for me, anecdotally

